# whats the best crossover hz for 9.2 system



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

whats the best crossover fq to use with this my preference is 70hz to 50hz any thoughts 

my fronts are

BIC Amercia Acoustech Platinum Series PL-89 tower set at 65hz 

https://www.amazon.com/BIC-Amercia-Acoustech-Platinum-PL-

89/dp/B001VIXH7I/ref=pd_sim_23_4?

_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B001VIXH7I&pd_rd_r=G9MA352R64WV5027P87H&pd_rd_w=ODCC

M&pd_rd_wg=qt31h&psc=1&refRID=G9MA352R64WV5027P87H



my front wides are the Klipsch RB-81 II Reference Series Two-Way Bookshelf Speaker

and they are set at 70hz

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0040Q3124/ref=psdc_3236451011_t3_B0040Q51FE




my twin centers are 

BIC Acoustech PL-28II Center Speaker - Black they set at 60hz

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001VIPUFU/ref=ask_ql_qh_dp_hza


my sides are BIC America Venturi DV84 2-Way Tower Speaker, Black set at 50hz

https://www.amazon.com/BIC-America-Venturi-Speaker-

Single/dp/B00012F7CI/ref=pd_sim_23_10?

_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00012F7CI&pd_rd_r=C0GMGHGWRYC7MFGRB4P9&pd_rd_w=L6hF1

&pd_rd_wg=SNTwT&psc=1&refRID=C0GMGHGWRYC7MFGRB4P9


and my backs are BIC America Venturi DV64 2-Way Tower Speaker, Black 

they are set at 50hz

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00011KLOI/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?

ie=UTF8&psc=1

an my custom twin 15in subs are set at 60hz with port tuned at 20hz with a 122db output

all mains are being driven by 5 sets of Crown XLi800 1 for the front wides 1 for the fronts 1 for the centers 1 for 

sides 1 for backs

an my subs are driven by a Crown XTi1002


----------

